# Has anyone used a "Bosu Ball"?????



## Brother John (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a friend suggest I purchase a "Bosu" ball to incorporate in my home-gym. 
LINK

Just wondering if anyone here has used one and what it's done for you.
Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 28, 2009)

After my heart surgery, part of my physical therapy was doing squats on the flat side of a Bosu Ball.

It helped rebuild my balance and stabilizing muscles as well as the major groups used in the squat motion.

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 30, 2009)

I use a medicine ball in my home gym to train core body strength.  Can't really judge from pictures and video but the Bosu Ball looks a bit gimmicky - maybe not.  At any rate you can do much of the same with a medicine ball with the added benifit of being able to use it as a medicine ball, i.e. two person exercises, "wall ball,"  etc.  A 26 pound ball is adequate for most (and I would start with a lighter ball and work my way up). For squats you'd probably want a larger ball.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Steve (Oct 30, 2009)

If you use it, it's great for the core.


----------



## searcher (Oct 30, 2009)

I use them at my gym for many different things.   SteveBJJ is correct that they are great for core.    Along with balance training, strength training, and cardio-respiratory endurance training.   Working on an unstable surface ups he difficulty of any exercise by a bunch.    And it allows for you to hit all of the little stabilizer muscles.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2009)

Used one to rehab my knee. Harder than it looks.


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2009)

My trainer mixes up exercises for me but recently he worked in some Bosu ball and Swiss ball exercises to help strengthen my core.


----------

